# What do you do to keep your hands from sweating.



## BC1997 (May 5, 2011)

This may have been posted in the wrong category...but I think the category is good.
The title says it all.


----------



## BC1997 (May 5, 2011)

I forgot the ?.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 5, 2011)

I just decide I don't want to sweat, so I don't


----------



## BC1997 (May 5, 2011)

As in when they are sweating, what do you do?


----------



## kinch2002 (May 5, 2011)

Bowl of ice water and tea towel. Dip, dry, solve, dip, dry, solve....


----------



## uberCuber (May 5, 2011)

I turn on the ceiling fan.


----------



## blah (May 5, 2011)

Eh? Sweating = friction = good.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 5, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Bowl of ice water and tea towel. Dip, dry, solve, dip, dry, solve....


 
You make me sick.

Regardless of whether it's summer or winter, I have to dip my hands in warm water constantly to keep them warm


----------



## BC1997 (May 5, 2011)

not if the cube slips.


----------



## Olji (May 5, 2011)

1. Get super glue
2. Apply super glue to palm or fingers
3. Grab the cube, hold it the same way for some time
4. ??????
5. Profit, if done correctly, it wont slip :3

but seriously:

I got sweaty hands too, but I dont get this problem at all, you're sure that it isnt just accidental turns that makes you lose grip of it? o.o


----------



## BC1997 (May 5, 2011)

Nah, I'm talking about my megaminx, it has lexan plastic stickers so its important for my hands to be cold or dry.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 5, 2011)

I don't get sweaty hands.


----------



## BC1997 (May 5, 2011)

blah said:


> Eh? Sweating = friction = good.


 
Sweating=water=lubricant=not alot of friction=bad=simple physics


----------



## Zarxrax (May 5, 2011)

Good air circulation around your hands will probably stop sweating. Get a small electric fan and set it up at the area where you are cubing.
Just something tiny like this: http://www.amazon.com/Lasko-Persona...6VXW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304616645&sr=8-1

I have also heard that putting antiperspirant on your palms can help.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 5, 2011)

BC1997 said:


> Sweating=water=lubricant=not alot of friction=bad=simple physics


 
Water, by itself, isn't really a lubricant. Some sweating is good; when my hands are too cold, they are also too dry, and that's another factor that makes it difficult to turn quickly.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 5, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> You make me sick.
> 
> Regardless of whether it's summer or winter, I have to dip my hands in warm water constantly to keep them warm


 Unfortunate. I have a problem of lack of temperature regulation in my hands. So unless the room is within about a degree of optimum temperature, my hands will be either frozen or profusely sweating.


----------



## Julian (May 5, 2011)

I wipe them on my jeans?


----------



## vcuber13 (May 5, 2011)

i cant solve if my hands arnt sweaty, but if there too sweaty so the cube is slipping i just wipe them on my shorts


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 5, 2011)

Sweating= IM ON FIRE 

(sub 3.5 2x2 averages)


----------



## Cool Frog (May 5, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> 1. Get super glue
> 2. Apply super glue to palm or fingers
> 3. Grab the cube, hold it the same way for some time
> 4. ??????
> ...


 
I want to try this one day and see if I can solve a fully scrambled cube.


----------



## RyanO (May 5, 2011)

My hands don't really sweat when I cube. I've noticed that some of the scramblers at competitions have very sweaty hands and it maks my cube feel weird if they scramble it. Sometimes I'm not sure if I'm using the right cube because the sweat even makes the turning feel different. It's actually quite distracting.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 5, 2011)

RyanO said:


> My hands don't really sweat when I cube. I've noticed that some of the scramblers at competitions have very sweaty hands and it maks my cube feel weird if they scramble it. Sometimes I'm not sure if I'm using the right cube because the sweat even makes the turning feel different. It's actually quite distracting.


 
That's gross.

Note to self: Don't let other cubers touch my cube.


----------



## ianography (May 5, 2011)

I just wet them down with the faucet and dry


----------

